# Need help w/ undead prom



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

At work a few of us have decided to do an Undead Prom theme this year. Yes, I get to dress up at work. I have quite a few grave-yard type props and another lady has a coffin and some more props. We are also considering "SPIKED" punch, balloons, crepe paper and "finger" food. But I am actively seeking any other prom ideas.

thanks


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

You need a place set up for the couples to take their pictures. Scene setters would make that pretty easy. A zombie band would be cool, especially if they were wearing the old '70s style tuxes!


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Rikki said:


> You need a place set up for the couples to take their pictures. Scene setters would make that pretty easy. A zombie band would be cool, especially if they were wearing the old '70s style tuxes!


I asked around and no musical talent at all. Which may help the sound . Oh another thing I did not mention is we will have TOTs. Basically I work as a computer nerd for a large corp. Every year the division gets to dress up thier floor and them selves. We have costume contests and a floor contest. Then people bring in thier kids to TOT. We were thinking of a pix area and scene setters is an excellent idea if we go that route. Any other ideas, prom has been too long ago for me. All I can go off of is movie proms at this point . 

So any other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah Rikki, I like the zombie band idea!
All the guests could be dressed up as zombies? It would be a real undead prom .


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Dr. Z said:


> Yeah Rikki, I like the zombie band idea!
> All the guests could be dressed up as zombies? It would be a real undead prom .


That is the hope, the people on the floor that want to participate have an undead costume. Vamp, mummy, zombie, ghost, ghoul, skelly, etc. Maybe even Frankenstein (was he undead?). But then make it weird by being a prom, with a disco ball, balloons, etc. Which is the part I am looking for idea on, it's been 20 years since my prom, which must mean a reunion is coming up, now that is scary. 

Another idea we have had is electric chairs for the King and Queen of the prom. We may even have that be our photo op place...

thanks


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

OK, now I get It. Sorry I can't really help there's no prom in France !
If I grab something, I'll tell you


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't forget about Grand March. (remember.....when every couple struts there stuff for the parents)


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Don't forget about Grand March. (remember.....when every couple struts there stuff for the parents)


Parents at the prom, now that is truely horrifying. I can't remember anything like that I guess different traditions for different areas. I think the closest we came to something like that was a "conga" line to Mony, Mony. But we were using slightly altered lyrics.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

oh, my everyone, great ideas! that sounds like so much fun! 
i wanna come, i wanna come! ::jumping up and down with excitement::


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Dragon said:


> Parents at the prom, now that is truely horrifying. I can't remember anything like that I guess different traditions for different areas. I think the closest we came to something like that was a "conga" line to Mony, Mony. But we were using slightly altered lyrics.


The Grand March was held outside as couples were arriving. Parents stood outside the school and took pictures as everyone was going inside. After their kid went in, they typically left.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Rikki said:


> The Grand March was held outside as couples were arriving. Parents stood outside the school and took pictures as everyone was going inside. After their kid went in, they typically left.


They do it similar up here, but since it's so cold they typically have it at a set time in the school gym, the prom couples line up, do their march, then the parents clear out & the dance starts.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Dragon said:


> Parents at the prom, now that is truely horrifying. I can't remember anything like that I guess different traditions for different areas. I think the closest we came to something like that was a "conga" line to Mony, Mony. But we were using slightly altered lyrics.


Hey! Hey! Whatya say let's get er....drunk!

Something like that? LOL


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon said:


> I asked around and no musical talent at all. Which may help the sound . Oh another thing I did not mention is we will have TOTs. Basically I work as a computer nerd for a large corp. Every year the division gets to dress up thier floor and them selves. We have costume contests and a floor contest. Then people bring in thier kids to TOT. We were thinking of a pix area and scene setters is an excellent idea if we go that route. Any other ideas, prom has been too long ago for me. All I can go off of is movie proms at this point .
> 
> So any other ideas?
> Thanks


Well, as I remember from my prom days there was always a dark hall or parking lot to enhance the prom experience...you know, like having meaningful conversations with your date If you are having TOT's the conversation area should be located in an accessible but private area, especially if you are serving spiked punch. I think instead of 70's tuxedos it would be more fun to see some of those wonderful 70's leisure suits or those gawd-awful checkered/plaid pants. Yikes...I really do remember those days.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> especially if you are serving spiked punch. I think instead of 70's tuxedos it would be more fun to see some of those wonderful 70's leisure suits or those gawd-awful checkered/plaid pants. Yikes...I really do remember those days.


We are going to be canvas'ing the thift stores to get our tuxes. But the spiked punch is going to be a prop. A punch bowl with a wooden or railroad type spike in it. After all this is a place of employment and drinking on the job is a no-no.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon said:


> We are going to be canvas'ing the thift stores to get our tuxes. But the spiked punch is going to be a prop. A punch bowl with a wooden or railroad type spike in it. After all this is a place of employment and drinking on the job is a no-no.


Well that gives a whole new meaning to the phrase spiked punch. I thought you must have had a very forward-thinking employer or it was an after-hours event. Either way it will be a terrific event. Wouldn't it be fun if somebody made a latex mold out of spikes and you could use it to make ice cubes for the punch?


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Don’t forget those awful corsages. You could make some really great ones with dead flowers and maybe small bones, skulls, or small bats.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Dark Star said:


> Don’t forget those awful corsages. You could make some really great ones with dead flowers and maybe small bones, skulls, or small bats.


Excellent, that little tidbit had escaped us. Thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Definitely scour the thrift stores (and closets   ) for suits and gowns. Dead flower corsages would be a must (and don't forget for the guys). For a contest the 70's theme would be good, but may be limiting in trying to clothe the participants, it would probably be lost on the ToT's as well. 
But you never know. 
I think just the Dead Prom theme would be good enough, then it would be easier to get the costumes.
Now the theme for your floor is a Dead Prom BUT what is the theme of your prom?
That will help you focus on needed decor. Is this undead throwing themselves a prom? Or a prom where nobody knows they are dead ala zombies. That will help you direct your search, too. 

One of our proms was Stairway To Heaven, so we hung stars all over from the drop ceiling. Another was Castles In The Sand, so we had piles of sand with glitter mixed in with little sand castles and stuff and the backdrop for the picture area was a giant beautiful sand castle picture. 

So don't forget to incorporate the ceiling and a snack table, your refreshment table with the "spiked" punch bowl is a great start.
Oh, and the wallflowers! Guys on one side and girls on the other of the shy prom-ers.


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Now the theme for your floor is a Dead Prom BUT what is the theme of your prom?


You know we had not thought about that.... We were going for undead prom to open up the costume possibilities (zombie, ghosts, ghouls, mummies, vamps, etc). Though I guess our theme would be grave yard, where else would the dead party.  This way me and the other Halloween freak can use a bunch of our existing props, (tombstones, coffins, mummies, buckies and the like.). But thanks for the idea, I will pass it along and see if it stimulates any gray matter left this late on a Friday.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

So a Monster's Prom sounds like your answer!
That would cover all kinds of decoration possibilities and not necessarily tie you to a date theme, like the 70's either. 

All the ghoulies decked out for their prom, awww, how sweet! Their parents will be so proud!


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Don’t forget those awful corsages. You could make some really great ones with dead flowers and maybe small bones, skulls, or small bats.


My party theme in 2008 is Zombie Prom as well (actually titled: *Prom Night of the Living Dead*). 

I'm so glad I found this thread, since even though I've been thinking about it so much and brainstorming with anyone who asks about it, I had overlooked the corsages. The dead flowers is a GREAT idea!

Is there someone to possibly be the ultimate monster, like Satan, to be dressed nerdy as acting as the chaperone? Just another crazy idea...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I love this idea. Don't forget abuot the King and Queen of the prom. Maybe you guys could vote on who did the best job at their costume and they could be crowned King and Queen. Ofcourse the crown would be something fitting a dead prom King and Queen


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I think you should pick a "school" name like Grave-ly High, Zombie High, etc. etc. It would help unify the whole theme. Sometimes non-Halloween people don't get when we say "dress like the undead". You get a blank stare and hear crickets chirping. Everyone's ideas are great and the corsages are a must. Fake flowers (like Dollar Tree, Big Lots, 99 Cents store type) take spray paint pretty well and you could make them ahead of time. Balloons in your colors (maybe black, green, orange) would be great. 

If everyone will be at their desks (an office party?) you could give everyone place cards, then they could write their "name" on it, i.e. Bride of the Dead, Count Vlad, etc. Spookilicious's idea for the King and Queen is great. You could do very cool crowns and a nice bouquet of dead roses!!


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> Hey I love this idea. Don't forget abuot the King and Queen of the prom. Maybe you guys could vote on who did the best job at their costume and they could be crowned King and Queen. Ofcourse the crown would be something fitting a dead prom King and Queen


We are kinda kicking around the idea of having 2 electric chairs props for the royal couple and as a photo op for the TOTs. I just need to find a couple of vibrating motors and some sort of switch so sitting down sets them off.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah! Do it. Do the electric chairs. Or you can do really oversized chairs done up all goth like. Either way I like the chairs idea. I like the vibrating motors idea as well. Make sure you post some pics when you are done making the chairs and definatley post pics of the whole party. Good luck


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

well, we had a 'prom committee' meeting today. Some things that came to mind... 

At the suggestion of a school name thanks Pandora.
We got the idea for a fight chant or slogan,
Letter men jackets can't have a prom with out those

Posters for after prom. "Don't let the sun rise spoil your prom, go to the after prom sponcered by the blood bank" or something like that.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

You could also do prizes or awards for "yearbook" (Fearbook?).

Most Likely to Rot
Most Infested
Best Smile (with or without Fangs)
Most Hideous or Haunted Hair
Cutest Undead Couple
etc. etc.

The slogan - I'll have to think about...hmmm......


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

One of my best friends and party enthusiasts emailed me with good news today, and I thought I'd pass it along as a possible idea to others. He's a high school teacher and has scored me access to acquire the prom decorations after they are finished with them this year. They don't reuse or store them, so we are free to have anything we want afterwards. Luckily, they have ordered the decorations off the internet with a darker theme that can be used for the zombie prom. Here's the link to the theme:

http://www.hardingschicago.com/Midnight-at-Sapphire-Manor/Catalog.cfm/iCatID/38231

This will save me buying/making the entire backdrop for pictures. I'll just enhance it with webs, etc. Maybe a couple of calls to local schools will turn up a bounty for you as well...

This just means more time/money for other props and decor!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

That is cool! And to throw it all away, what a shame! You have a great friend!


----------



## HellCarrie (Apr 10, 2008)

I think that's a great idea and with the real prom decoration you can save so much money. I would try to talk to some local  flower shops  if they could make some black roses or maybe they got some decayed flowers you could have for free.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of going the route of the dead/decaying/dried flower corsages, but if the wife and I don't want to mess with them, we may make our own out of the fake black roses, like here: 


http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/Costume-Accessories/Black-Roses-1006001/


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

thought you guys would get a laugh out of this:
http://www.zombiepromthemovie.com/


----------



## Dragon (Oct 31, 2007)

tallula_g said:


> thought you guys would get a laugh out of this:
> ZOMBIE PROM ... An Alarming Anecdote of Atomic Adolescent Angst!


Alright, now I can sue HollyWeird. or some one can't I? I want to sue someone. Excellent find thanks.


----------

